# Removeable Front Hitch



## provfirescott (Sep 25, 2008)

Because I have a fisher plow on my 2005 dodge Ram 3500 CTD and my plow plates bolt to where a hidden hitch would go,I couldnt use any aftermarket hidden hitches.
The other choice was the Bodiak and have heard about them twisting.
So I got a used plow setup and attached a hitch to the lower mounts and have a removeable hitch setup that will hold ANY weight I will ever need.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Dumb question...Why would you need a front hitch if you have a pickup and a rear hitch?


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

JohnnyRoyale;792357 said:


> Dumb question...Why would you need a front hitch if you have a pickup and a rear hitch?


He doesnt know how to back up a trailer


----------



## provfirescott (Sep 25, 2008)

Having a truck camper that hangs off the back of the truck when we take the truck camping to the beach I use front hitch to carry cooler firewood ect......


----------



## BeSeenGraphics (Aug 6, 2009)

Actually, a front has a lot of benefits. Especially when off roading.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I miss having my front hitch since I started plowing


----------



## provfirescott (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## BeSeenGraphics (Aug 6, 2009)

Awesome Jeep!


----------



## provfirescott (Sep 25, 2008)

Well got the generator/gas can and wood loaded on ready for the beach tomorrow will take pics of it loaded up!


----------



## wildbl1500 (Jan 7, 2006)

Very nice. I want to do something similar, maybe with a winch mount on top of the hitch. I have one problem though, I don't know where I can find an old minute mount I frame...


----------



## BeSeenGraphics (Aug 6, 2009)

They are real good if you have a few trailers and need to jockey them around often. We move 2 different enclosed trailers, a boat, and a camper around every spring and fall. Pretty sleek.


----------



## provfirescott (Sep 25, 2008)

Tested last week and worked perfect!


----------



## BeSeenGraphics (Aug 6, 2009)

Loving it! Sweet setup!


----------

